# Bristol Anarchist Bookfair



## Liz Windsor (Apr 4, 2014)

The 6th Bristol Anarchist Bookfair is taking place at the Trinity Centre on Saturday 26th April.

Full details here: http://www.bristolanarchistbookfair.org/


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 5, 2014)

Excellent! We could be free for it for once. <makes note in diary  >


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 5, 2014)

We'd like to come but not sure we can afford it. We'll have more money next year (hopes) for a weekend away.


----------



## JTG (Apr 6, 2014)

Will His Georgeness be coming this year?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 7, 2014)

Wouldn't mind checking that 'Free Festival Movement in the 1970s' talk if I get there in time ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 22, 2014)

Don't know about that talk (probably too early to get to it), but we're definitely coming to Bristol/the ABF on Saturday now ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 27, 2014)

Was there as part of an excellent beer and cider filled Bristol day out.  Bought three promisingly interesting pamphlets from the Bristol Radical History Group stall, plus a Glastonbury book from another table, and we also picked up copies of The Bristolian and other cool free shit.

Great event and great venue, respect!


----------

